# كل اللهجات: طائر الفلامنجو



## إسكندراني

مرحبا
ماذا تسمون الفلامنجو في بلدكم؟
لأني رأيت أسامي لم أكن أعرفها من قبل (بشروس) و(بشروش) و(نحام) و(فنتير) و(فنتور) مثلا لا حصرا!ـ
هل يعرف أحد معجم جامع في الأحياء لحصر أسماء الكائنات؟​


----------



## Bakr

لا علم لي بكل هذه الأسماء، والمنهل فرنسي ـ عربي يعطي: نحام


----------



## إسكندراني

هل يعرف أحد ما إذا كانت كلمة نحام مستحدثة أم أصيلة؟


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> هل يعرف أحد ما إذا كانت كلمة نحام مستحدثة أم أصيلة؟


كلمة "نُحام" مستخدمة منذ تقريبًا 130 سنة على الأقل ... وهي موجودة في لسان العرب الذي نشر في عام 1299 هـ .. هل هذا دليل على أنها أصيلة؟​


----------



## Bakr

كلمة "نَحّام" هي التي جاءت في لسان العرب:ـ 
ورجل نَحّام بَخِيل إِذا طُلِبت إِليه حاجة كثر سُعالُه​


----------



## akhooha

Bakr said:


> كلمة "نَحّام" هي التي جاءت في لسان العرب:ـ
> ورجل نَحّام بَخِيل إِذا طُلِبت إِليه حاجة كثر سُعالُه​


Lisan al-Arab, page 4370 
View attachment 13509

والنحام: طائر أحمر على خلقة الإوز


----------



## Bakr

akhooha said:


> Lisan al-Arab, page 4370
> View attachment 13509
> 
> والنحام: طائر أحمر على خلقة الإوز


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع، شكرا لك!


----------

